# Hansbrough Returns; Lawson/Ellington Declare



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Link

TH isn't dumb. He knows he's gonna be, at best, an average NBA player. I'd stay around and have people play favorites with me too if I were him.

Bets on the other 2 actually staying in the draft?

FWIW, I think Ellington is the only real possibility of staying in.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Link
> 
> TH isn't dumb. He knows he's gonna be, at best, an average NBA player. I'd stay around and have people play favorites with me too if I were him.
> 
> ...


I think Lawson may stay in if he is a guaranteed first rounder. I think both would be wise to comeback to school though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:makeout:And so it begins...

ESPN :makeout: TH



> He will likely be the consensus preseason national player of the year.


Of course he will be. He'll be the postseason POY too cause he'll be the only thing you and your announcers talk about all season.

My apologies again to Michael Beasely for getting robbed.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> :makeout:And so it begins...
> 
> ESPN :makeout: TH
> 
> ...


:lol: well put


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Hansbrough was definitely going to stay, I'm surprised to see Ellington declare. Lawson should absolutely stay in because he isn't going to be a lottery pick next year either, this time he has a chance to go somewhere between 20 and 30.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Look, nothing against Hansbrough, but what does he have to gain by staying for his senior year? He's not going to improve his stock. Maybe he wins a National Title, but as we saw this season that's far from guaranteed. He's essentially paying (by not playing for money in the NBA) for a chance at a National Title. What if he gets injured? I appreciate that he enjoys college, but there is no reason to stick around. I was incensed when Leinart stayed his fourth season, and while I'm not as mad about Hansbrough because he isn't a clear cut #1 pick, I still think he's making the wrong career decision.

Of course, this just says that Tyler isn't mature enough to make serious decisions about his professional future, so I guess staying in college could help remedy that immaturity.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damn! Lawson hurts but doubt Ellington stays in the draft. Probably just guaging his stock.

And smh @ Nimreitz' final paragraph, his parents are rich, what does he have to worry about?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ya, that's what every young male wants to do - live off his parents money for the next 20 years. hope he doesn't get hurt this season.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

What does having rich parents have anything to do with Hansbrough? You think they're going to support him into old age? Unless they are "Tyler and Ben have trust funds and could retire right now without ever working" rich, then that isn't an excuse. Hansbrough will almost certainly make more than his parents do in 5 years with his first year of NBA salary. That assumes there are jobs that pay $300,000 a year in Poplar Bluff, Missouri, which I doubt.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He is waiting one more year, whas the rush? Heck most of the time will be spent in college anyways, so its not like his parents will be spoonfeeding him. What do you mean by supporting him till old age? From what I have heard, I wont be surprised if his parents do have some type of funds set up. And arent you exaggerating the 'make more money' than his parents in 5 years issue. The guy is going to be picked between the 20s and 30s.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

That's still 1.5 million easy his first year. Unless his parents are legitimately upper class, he could make many more times what they do.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> He is waiting one more year, whas the rush?


Wasn't that question already answered? They better take out one of those million dollar insurance policies, ala Willis McGahee


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm thinking lawson stays after dealing with injuries this season.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, but on the other hand, he's healthy now and last year's injury could scare him into getting his money in case he gets hurt more seriously next year.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I was a bit surpised he is returning. I would still put my name in the hat, go to cities to fly me in work out for them see what I need to work on all on the team's dime. aka Mario Chamber


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^exactly

HOWEVER, I can definitely see why he wouldn't do that. Think about it - he'd be matched up against guys who would expose him for what he truly is. His stock can only go down.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

I think Hansbrough can improve his draft stock a little bit if he shows off an improved midrange game. Also, his rebounding numbers have gone up each year. Those are the things that NBA teams want to see from him. Plus he can get some records and take another shot at a championship.

I think it's pretty likely that Lawson stays but he would be better served to come back because next year's draft because it will be much weaker.

I'm just confused by Ellington's decision. I don't think anybody has him as a first rounder and he's another one that benefits from a weaker draft next year especially if he can improve his consistency and drive to the hoop a bit more.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

It costs the guy absolutely nothing. why wouldn't Eillington put his name in there? He knows he's gonna go either this year or next. Why not take the free trips and get evaluated for nothing?


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

It isn't necessarily a bad decision for him to test the waters but there it also seems that he wants to go pro as soon as possible. Remember that he came out and said he wasn't going to declare last year even though when most didn't think there was a question about him returning to school. Unless he has a first round guaranty it would be a bad decision for him to stay in.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah, but on the other hand, he's healthy now and last year's injury could scare him into getting his money in case he gets hurt more seriously next year.


i meant that i think he stays in the draft, but rereading that i guess i wasn't clear on that at all.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Danny Green also declaring sans agent.

http://www.wral.com/sports/story/2798360/


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

My brother claims that Ellington's family is under some sort of fiancial hardship...I've no real clue,but he's much tuned into every tedious detail of all things carolina blue.I really don't think any of them project as more than roleplayers in the NBA,but that's not stopped other people from trying their luck.Lawson could probably back up in the NBA or start on a really desperate team...but I just don't see much above that.


----------

